# Does this pijjie display a darkener?



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

When she was younger I was expecting her to grow into one of those beautiful but common blue bar pigeons, her mother and brother showed that color. As she grew up, I thought the color of the wings would gradually start to change, but now I'm thinking it won't, but since I don't know much about pigeons I am doubting about this whole subject.
Pic 1, newer pic.
Do you think she'll ever get those beautiful silver colored wings, or should I be forgetting about the idea ?

Edit: And actually, just looking at a picture taken with flash, she seems to have a dim checker pattern.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It does appear that she has the dirty factor, so she will be a bit of a darker tint than normal when she moults out a couple times. They do lighten up after moulting, but not as 'bright' as birds without the dirty factor. Some of them are really dark colored, and others you could barely tell.
That tiny black lacing effect on the rest of the wing should moult away as well. Sometimes their first feathers get that, not sure why. But she does look more like a blue bar than a 'light' (or even sooty, although it's possible) check.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Okay. Great then, I hope she gets at least a bit lighter, it'd be really pretty .
Thanks!


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Think of baby feather Which is duller in some birds until the molt. Adult feather just as some black show bronzing in baby feather to molt out and be great colored with beetle sheen showing. This bird is blue bar. NOW blue bar over blue bar seems to darken over time where blue bar over blue check the bars do not as much. Thats why you much darker bluye bared ferals more often.


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

re lee said:


> Think of baby feather Which is duller in some birds until the molt. Adult feather just as some black show bronzing in baby feather to molt out and be great colored with beetle sheen showing.


Ahh, you are right! I forgot that fact!
I have to know when she'll molt, haha. Will search now >.>


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

And the feet as well you'll notice as the squeak gets older its feet will gain that pinky/flesh look losing the dark/black shading


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

This was her when she was little, her feet were really dark. Didn't notice at that time.


----------

